# "Lightweight" dropper?



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone use a dropper? Any, relative, lightweight suggestions?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I would value durability and reliability over weight on a dropper post.
To paraphrase "If you ask, you can't afford it", if you are very concerned about dropper post weight, maybe you're not in need of one.

If ounces of difference are that important, though, I'd go for a shorter travel option and look up the 4 or 5 highest rated posts and dig into how heavy they are. It would be a very easy search.

As to the question, "Anyone use a dropper?". I know you're not new here!


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

BMC's "*Race Application Dropper (RAD)"*
is the first dropper that comes to my mind when I think of a light dropper. 

Only works on their frames though.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have run the KS Lev Ci's on a few bikes now. Class leading weight and they work great. For instance I have a 31.6/ 175mm one on my Spur now. Thing only weighs like 420 grams or something.

Something to note is that KS adds quite a bit of weight to their online listed weights for an included cable and remote where everyone else weighs there with no remote.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a DT dropper that is pretty damn light but only 60 of travel. Just picked up a Transfer SL that isn't nearly as smooth as the DT but haven't ridden it much yet, maybe it will smooth up a little with use.
.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Suns_PSD said:


> I have run the KS Lev Ci's on a few bikes now. Class leading weight and they work great. For instance I have a 31.6/ 175mm one on my Spur now. Thing only weighs like 420 grams or something.
> 
> Something to note is that KS adds quite a bit of weight to their online listed weights for an included cable and remote where everyone else weighs there with no remote.


How long have you use your KS? While it needs to be verified, online research says the durability of KS carbon post in general after a while is of concern. Any thoughts from your first hand experience?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Purchased my first KS Lev Ci (30.9/ 175) around 2017 when they were first released. I had it rebuilt under warranty about 22 months in due to some sagging and sold it off. To be fair I over use dropper posts and use to ride a ton.

I purchased the Ci I'm using now (31.6/ 175) in July 2018. It sat in storage for about 3 months earlier this year in the compressed position and when I busted it out about 2 months ago for my Spur it wouldn't stay up. It was well past it's 2 year warranty so I bought a cartridge online and put it in myself and am using that dropper on my Spur now. The pins that prevent post rotation, were completely disintegrated.

From my perspective most dropper's need a rebuild about 1x/ year so I consider the KS Dropper's to have above average reliability.

I have a OneUp on my wife's bike and the specs (stack height/ weight/ price) is really good for certain, but the operation is funky. Sticky and what not.

I purchased the newest KS 200mm dropper for my SJ Evo a few months back and of course it's not super light (but competitive) but that thing moves so nicely. Very smooth, just the right top out sound. Really like that dropper too.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> As to the question, "Anyone use a dropper?". I know you're not new here!


I know weight weenies who don't run a rear brake and take out 3 rotor bolts on the front to save weight. So yeah, anyone here use a dropper?

Thanks everyone the for real world input. I'll check these out.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lenny7 said:


> I know weight weenies who don't run a rear brake and take out 3 rotor bolts on the front to save weight. So yeah, anyone here use a dropper?
> 
> Thanks everyone the for real world input. I'll check these out.


It sounds like you're new to droppers. That's surprising, considering how long you've been around here. You should still concentrate on reliability and durability. But, if weight's the most important factor, fine.
But again, real world, shorter travel is lighter.


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

I think a ton of people use droppers these days but most are more about how long a dropper they can fit vs how much it weighs. More drop = more fun haha!  As for lightweight droppers, there's the LEV Ci, Fox Transfer SL, and Bike Yoke Divine SL. I haven't tried those models but at least the companies are experienced. I'm sure there are others I didn't mention.

@Suns_PSD try unscrewing the collar of your OneUp dropper and slide it up a shaft a bit. Apply some Slick Honey to the shaft below the collar so that it's captured inside the collar when you screw it back on. Doesn't have to be a lot but it does wonders for a sticky dropper.


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

driven916 said:


> @Suns_PSD try unscrewing the collar of your OneUp dropper and slide it up a shaft a bit. Apply some Slick Honey to the shaft below the collar so that it's captured inside the collar when you screw it back on. Doesn't have to be a lot but it does wonders for a sticky dropper.


^^^ This is great advice for any sticky dropper issues. If it's got an air cartridge, also make sure you have enough pressure in that, but Slick Honey or another light grease works wonders for sticky posts. Also, maybe I don't ride as much as some, but having to rebuild a dropper every year would have me looking for a different post.


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

There is the Fox Transfer SL. But its only works at fully up or fully down and has a max height of 100mm.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This wont be a popular answer but Gravity Dropper is probably 200-300g lighter (450g ish) than anything out there and is one of the most reliable components I've ever used. Install and forget. I haven't touched mine since I bought it in 2006 with 10,000+ miles and hundreds of gravity events under it's belt.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Zeroselect said:


> There is the Fox Transfer SL. But its only works at fully up or fully down and has a max height of 100mm.


That 100mm drop Fox SL weighs nearly an identical amount to my 175mm drop KS Lev Ci.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

My 125mm 30.9 PNW Loam is just 456g. Shorter is lighter.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

322g. Fall Line Dropper Post


----------



## bluesaint7 (Nov 5, 2012)

The most important dropper most are missing here is the 9point8 FallLine R. It has infinite height and only weighs 340g for the post with 100mm drop. And 376g for 125mm drop.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll second @Suns_PSD experience- I had a KS Lev Ci on my Intense Sniper and basically ignored it for 2.5 years and it was still running fine when I finally swapped it last month for a longer travel post. It's got some side to side play in the shaft, but reliably moves up and down very smoothly and quickly. Much lighter than any of the commonly available options with similar specs. 

I've actually got it for sale for cheap if you're interested, 31.6, 125mm travel. I'm sure a fresh cartridge and pins would make it like new.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

DeoreDX said:


> My 125mm 30.9 PNW Loam is just 456g. Shorter is lighter.


I don't have a trove of WW info on posts, but I really like my Loam also. It is relatively light, durable and has been pretty flawless....super easy to do a rebuild too.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Joe Handlebar said:


> I don't have a trove of WW info on posts, but I really like my Loam also. It is relatively light, durable and has been pretty flawless....super easy to do a rebuild too.


I replaced my Lev Ci with a Loam. It’s the 3rd one I’ve bought, I really like them, particularly when paired with the Loam lever.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

Lenny7 said:


> Anyone use a dropper? Any, relative, lightweight suggestions?


It's a must IMHO. Mine is not lightweight, as my hardtail weights 14kg. It's 2.5kg more than my old 26" hardtail but it's a lot more fun to ride and a big part of that is because of the dropper.

What previously was impossible has become easy.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

driven916 said:


> @Suns_PSD try unscrewing the collar of your OneUp dropper and slide it up a shaft a bit. Apply some Slick Honey to the shaft below the collar so that it's captured inside the collar when you screw it back on. Doesn't have to be a lot but it does wonders for a sticky dropper.


Just about every time my OneUp starts doing something funny, it's either lacking air pressure or it needs a bit of grease. I say "just about" because the one time my air cartridge was shot and had to be warrantied. The service was super easy though.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll take a look, however it's done it since new and it's on my wife's bike so has barely been used.

I'd rather have the 125 KS Lev Ci but for my wife's light usage can't justify the $$ on a new one.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

The Transfer SL is also all mechanical, no oil or air, so in theory should be less maintenance and more reliable. The lock actuator requires more force though, so those with thumb issues might find it difficult.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been tracking some for when my stock Giant dropper eventually dies:
Giant Contact 30.9 ~ 560g supposedly for 150mm version w/o ~57g remote 
PNW Loam is only 505g for 150mm, 456g for 125mm w/o lever
BikeYoke Revive 125mm/31.6=485g w/o lever, BikeYoke Divine 125mm/30.9=435g no lever

So, when the time comes, I'll most likely go to a 125mm dropper and save 100g.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the PRO tharsis dropper? they list it at 415-ish grams. how are they to work on and use?


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned the DT swiss 232 dropper, mechanical , supposed to be easy to service


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Stay FAR away from the KS Lev Ci, every one I know of in the wild has broken. Either the cartridge, the saddle mount, or something else. And to top it off, arrogant customer support that frequently accuses customers of lying. 
worst in the business.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

rideit said:


> Stay FAR away from the KS Lev Ci, every one I know of in the wild has broken. Either the cartridge, the saddle mount, or something else. And to top it off, arrogant customer support that frequently accuses customers of lying.
> worst in the business.


I own 2 and they have been more reliable than most droppers for the amount of use I put them through. The one on my Spur currently is many years old and I ride and use my dropper quite a bit. 
Have been looking for one for my wife's bike to get rid of the OneUp actually but the size I need is on back order. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Jefflinde said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the PRO tharsis dropper? they list it at 415-ish grams. how are they to work on and use?


The one with the rotating saddle mount secured by one through-bolt? I could never get it tight enough. During rides the saddle would be pointing at the sky.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Did anyone ever make something like a list or so? The combination of dropper travel, diameter and dropper type seems to be perfect to cause confusion. Especially if you're not only trying to find something like, but also something that works nicely.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Taroroot said:


> The Transfer SL is also all mechanical, no oil or air, so in theory should be less maintenance and more reliable. The lock actuator requires more force though, so those with thumb issues might find it difficult.


I have the Fox SL, no issues with the thumb actuator in my experience.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

No issue with thumb actuation in the Fox SL but it is very picky about seatpost clamp torque. It also creaks like a mofo. I like the DT better so far. Just picked up a bike yolk to try so we will see about that.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

New Yep Components dropper is being teased with a carbon outer tube. Will be very light.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Let’s see if this works. I started off with a 2021 Fox Transfer, 31.6 & 175mm travel.
Today I received two other posts, both Bile Yoke.
Revive 2.0, 31.6 with 160mm travel & Divine SL, 125mm travel.
Both BY posts are missing the head saddle clamp parts, which was intentional as I plan to use something lighter there.
The penalty for the additional travel the fox delivers seems absurd in comparison.



























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got a friend whose been on the DT Swiss 60mm dropper for some time without any issues. Think it comes in at 389g or so.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep Podio 30.9mm dia, 420mm length, 80mm travel, 337g.
Carbon lower tube, carbon upper and lower cradle, titanium saddle clamp bolts. Very smooth action, no play and very solid feeling after first use.



















Edited with some extra scale shots:


----------



## Desert Dawdler (Jun 19, 2021)

I have the 30.9 BikeYoke Divine Rascal SL, 80mm travel at 364g. It even came with a guide line printed on for how much of the lower housing you can safely saw off to save additional weight if you’re so inclined. It’s just enough travel to get the seat out of the way, and after a year the action is still as crisp as the day it was installed. Not a fan of the BY Triggy lever though. I find it quite heavy, to the point of sometimes having a sore thumb joint by the end of the ride.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you running the shorter or the longer one? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm leaning toward the OneUp 90mm in 30.9, and hoping to find in stock with 20% coupon. That pricepoint, weight, reliability, and customer service is a no brainer for me. Unfortunately not available in the western US until June-ish.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

80mm is too short for me on an XC bike.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

KSLev Ci, still the king. 

31.6mm diameter
175mm drop

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Bought a OneUp 180mm just to compare. 

Certainly a good value. 










Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haduj (7 mo ago)

Crank Bros Highline Dropper. Carbon stanchion, ti bolts. Sickest thing ever. Bit more resistance when actuating though. 170mm dropper = 520 gms. Im sure an 100 will be loads lighter.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

westin said:


> I'm leaning toward the OneUp 90mm in 30.9, and hoping to find in stock with 20% coupon. That pricepoint, weight, reliability, and customer service is a no brainer for me. Unfortunately not available in the western US until June-ish.


Checked today, can't find 90mm in stock anywhere US.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I do have that brand new unused OneUp 31.6 180 I'd sell for $190 shipped if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> I'll take a look, however it's done it since new and it's on my wife's bike so has barely been used.
> 
> I'd rather have the 125 KS Lev Ci but for my wife's light usage can't justify the $$ on a new one.


Some OneUps are a little dry new. A little grease every now and then. And a good cleaning inside (very easily done) keeps them running great.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Cerberus75 said:


> Some OneUps are a little dry new. A little grease every now and then. And a good cleaning inside (very easily done) keeps them running great.


I did this actually just recently and it made my wife's OneUp perfectly smooth.

Thx

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

westin said:


> Checked today, can't find 90mm in stock anywhere US.


I just got a email from one up, it’s in stock right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Suns_PSD said:


> View attachment 1986935
> 
> 
> KSLev Ci, still the king.
> ...


It looks used, are you happy with the performance so far? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Radical_53 said:


> It looks used, are you happy with the performance so far?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


It's brand new out of the box. 

I have the exact same unit on my Spur now and have been very happy with it. But that unit at nearly 4 years old, on 3 bikes now (and I use my dropper way excessively) definitely has some issues (I replaced the guide pins and they are now lightly marking the stanchion, also it streaks oil and feels rough) I'll try and rebuild the old one to keep as a back up but I wasn't willing to risk a bike trip or even a ride day on a dropper that's likely on the edge of failure. 
Also have a fairly new standard 200mm KS Kev on another bike that is much smoother so hoping a new one would give me some of that. 
Personally I'm a fan of KS for my droppers. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Perfect, thanks. I'd really love to try one out. Even though my Divine SL is still a little lighter, the drop is 2" shorter & I have some long legs


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

The clamp on that LevCI looks heavy, could stand some weight reduction I bet. It's too bad no one integrates something like the Darimo T1 loop clamp into a dropper.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

these new 9.8 fall line R's are coming in pretty damn light! This is a 150mm unit and although i did neglect to weigh the small removable tailpiece that connects the cable to the post, its still competitive with similar full travel models.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

My previous KS Lev Ci, also a 150mm model was just a smidge lighter.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Not yet posted in this thread I think, a Vecnum dropper. Here a 182mm drop with dia 30.9mm version, weighing 472 grams with mechanical locking - very durable. Note that when looking at very light droppers with a short drop, some of those are quite short - as in total usable post length - and may not be usable for long legged riders and/or with short seat tubes. So some of the weights posted can not be compared 1 on 1 (9point8 100mm is an example of a ‘short’ post). And some longer ones can be shortened, like Yep Podio and BikeYoke Divine SL.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

So true. It's almost like buying a frame or a laptop computer, it all has to go hand-in-hand and so many things to consider.
For me, it took much more time to find the right dropper than my suspension, cockit or even wheels.

Any good experience with lighter "head" pieces, clamping and so on? I've used lighter speced parts for years with good results on rigid posts but I'm not sure they'll behave the same when being moved around on a dropper.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

When you want to replace all seatrail clamping hardwear the most difficult part will be the lower cradle (correct width and radius to fit the post). The upper cradle is often replaced by two bolts and two T pieces. Personally I do not like the latter mod, I prefer the upper cradle made of one piece, less chance of bending in the bolts. But other users have been successful with it on some models. Especially the Italian and French lightweight bike forums show some of these mods on certain droppers (like Transfer SL and Divine SL).


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

The KS Lev looks like lightest external cable dropper post I can find and I figure it may be the right post for me. I would like to try the 100 mm travel post but would have to run it 235 mm high from rails to seat collar, which is 5 - 10 mm higher than the spec's for it's max extension of 225 mm. Their tolerances are +/- 5 mm. I weigh 195 LBS no clothes. Any thoughts whether I could get away with this? If not I will try the 125 mm instead.

To add some data for folks here, I currently have a Brand X Ascend II 125 mm post 30.9 mm diameter:
Post weight 594 g
included lever and cables 93 g


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

Bike Yoke Divine SL | 31,6mm | 125mm travel | original lenght | 442g










Shortened by 7cm | 403g










YEP Podio carbon | 30,9x350mm | 80mm travel | 338g


----------



## xaviola (Jun 13, 2008)

DT Swiss d-232 One. Not very heavy (30.9mm), but only 60mm travel. Weight on scale:
Weight is the Key


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Loll said:


> How long have you use your KS? While it needs to be verified, online research says the durability of KS carbon post in general after a while is of concern. Any thoughts from your first hand experience?


This may have already been answered, but I've been running a LEV Ci for about 4 years now. It is on it's third bike (Ibis Exie 2/40).... and 4th cartridge and/or rebuild. This is the only LEV I will use because it is on my weight weenie XC bike otherwise I would use almost ANY other dropper. The LEV's in general blow up on me event 8 months to a year.

Back to the longevity of the LEV Ci. As I mentioned I have either rebuilt it or installed a new cartridge 4 times in 4 years (as far as I remember, might even be 5!). Yes you can rebuild them but the overall, longevity issue is in the carbon mast. The bearing grooves start to get sloppy and the side-to-side play steadily increases. I am hopeful when the time comes I can get just the mast.

I have thought about if one could machine new grooves into the mast 120 degrees to where they are now and keep it alive. If one had a machine shop or access this might work. It would depend on the orientation capability of the stanchion.

Anyway, mine keeps clunking along, and yes my 175mm weighs like 425 grams - nice  If anyone is interested in my new (takeoff from my Exie) BikeYoke Divine SL 31.6 x 125mm dropper with cables and lever let me know!


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Did you put the BY on a scale? I don’t think you’re doing yourself a favor there.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

xaviola said:


> DT Swiss d-232 One. Not very heavy (30.9mm), but only 60mm travel. Weight on scale:
> Weight is the Key


Too bad it's not at least 150mm drop, that would be sweet


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

PS: are you sure it’s a 160mm BY Divine „SL“ that you have there? Officially they only have a 125 and then longer options of their heavier posts.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Radical_53 said:


> PS: are you sure it’s a 160mm BY Divine „SL“ that you have there? Officially they only have a 125 and then longer options of their heavier posts.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


LOL! Yes, you are correct! I guess I was thinking of my Fox post I just sold ;-) I will make a correction!


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

304g Vertical Helium Dropper Post Claims to be World's Lightest


The Vertical Helium Dropper Seat Post offers up 60mm or 90mm of drop in an ultra lightweight package offering two locking positions




bikerumor.com





Light but short. When longer still light but Yep Podio is lighter at equal length. Only up or down for the Helium, like the Transfer SL.


----------

